# Нужна помощь



## norwer (13 Ноя 2011)

Здравствуйте! 
За ранее извиняюсь за тупой вопрос, но не у кого спросить.
Занимаюсь сам по самоучителю В. Лушникова.

Никак не могу врубится с нотой в скобках. 
Вот в первом примере все понятно.Играется бас до, мажорный аккорд, бас соль.Все звучит. 
В третем такте Бас ре, септ аккорд, бас соль и...играть аккорд соль?зачем тогда скобку ставить? оно же не звучит вместе с правой рукой.
Такая же фигня и в остальных примерах.


----------



## dellwig (13 Ноя 2011)

Может, я ошибаюсь (странно, что специалисты не отвечают) но это вспомогательный аккорд от данной ноты. Условно говоря - аккорд на вспомогательном ряду перед этим басиком.


----------



## norwer (13 Ноя 2011)

Да я в курсе что нота в скобка значит от какого баса следует брать аккорд.
Я не пойму зачем ставить ноту в скобке (соль), если там и так пишет соль( я про пример).

Может кто в силе детально описать те примеры что на картинке? 
это было бы лучшим ответом


----------



## dellwig (13 Ноя 2011)

Ребенок спать ушел - допросить некого) Если до завтра терпит, отвечу точно!


----------



## norwer (13 Ноя 2011)

Хех, стыдно мне...)
Подожду, все равно не у кого больше спросить.


----------



## People (13 Ноя 2011)

Нота в скобках означает ОТ КАКОЙ НОТЫ БЕРЕТСЯ СЕПТАКОРД, КОТОРЫЙ СТОИТ ДО НЕЕ. 
Третий такт: бас РЕ - септакорд от СОЛЬ - бас СОЛЬ - септакорд от СОЛЬ.
Вторая строка, второй такт: бас МИ - септакорд от ЛЯ - бас ЛЯ - септакорд от ЛЯ.


----------



## dellwig (13 Ноя 2011)

People писал:


> Нота в скобках означает ОТ КАКОЙ НОТЫ БЕРЕТСЯ СЕПТАКОРД, КОТОРЫЙ СТОИТ ДО НЕЕ.


Злой, разбуженный ребенок (не выдержала, пошла растолкала) ответил тоже самое - речь о септаккорде перед скобками. 
Всем - творческих успехов! )


----------



## norwer (13 Ноя 2011)

О! как все просто! 
Всем огромное спасибо


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (14 Ноя 2011)

Да, да, всё просто, то обозначение идёт к предидущему аккорду, поскольку у предидущего аккорда бас альтерировался, тогда и надо обозначить, какой аккорд.


----------



## SashHen (14 Ноя 2011)

*norwer*, по-моему, у Лушникова в начале книги подобные обозначения расшифровываются, на то он и самоучитель.


----------



## norwer (14 Ноя 2011)

Если нужно извлечь аккорд не в том поперечном ряду, где расположен бас,то справа от аккорда ставится небольшая нота в скобках, которая служит указанием от какого баса следует брать аккорд.Нота в скобках ставится и в случае, когда аккорды записаны без баса.Вот все пояснение по этому поводу.И догадывайся тут.


----------



## MAN (17 Ноя 2011)

norwer писал:


> И догадывайся тут.


 А чего ж не догадаться? Всё вроде написано просто и вполне понятно. Можно переписать иначе (но смысл будет тот же): Если аккорд записан после баса без всяких нот в скобках, значит это аккорд именно от этого баса и находится в одном поперечном ряду с ним. Если же после некоего баса нужно сыграть аккорд от другого баса или перед аккордом никакого баса вовсе нет, то СПРАВА ОТ АККОРДА ставится нота в скобках, указывающая от какого баса (в каком поперечном ряду) будет этот аккорд.


----------



## SashHen (17 Ноя 2011)

norwer писал:


> справа от аккорда ставится небольшая нота в скобках



Вот же, вот же!
А вы почему-то наоборот ноту в скобках ассоциировали, судя по картинке!


----------

